
Hackers Infect Army of Cameras, DVRs for Massive Internet Attacks - vikasr111
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hackers-infect-army-of-cameras-dvrs-for-massive-internet-attacks-1475179428
======
vikasr111
Hacking of connected devices is the new threat for humanity.

